# Fluvel Spec V Shrimp Build (Tank taken down).



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, another shrimp tank. :smile2:

But, the more you have the more you realize how in need you are of another. The last one put up and just finished cycling has been recommissioned as a tank for c. Baubalti "zebra" that are "extra special" that I can keep and share with my friends. 

So.... that leaves a tank still needed for the Golden bees. 



Enters the Fluvel Spec III



I wanted this one very simple because it is so small. Been going through my wood ( which I have a lot of options on that end) and my rock. 



I have these larger rocks that I was thinking... what about a rock scape using just one or both bof these rocks. One could be standing, the other lying down and covered with moss. The area surrounding could be planted with crypt parva or other short growing plant that doesnt require Co2. Behind the rock, some taller plants. but, really restrained overall. 

This look is really hard to get right-- I always find it to be more a look for the advanced. ~Not me. 



These rocks are very textural and interesting. I forget what they are. I bought them at a LFS. Yea or nay?















The other thing to know is it will have fine controsoil.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Maybe something like this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=10&v=qf6DwyaG1Fg


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Seiryu stone can impact water parameters, so you'd want to test it in some water for a week or two to see how it goes with kH. Probably not ideal in a tiny tank with Caradina shrimp if there's any doubt. 

If it does impact water hardness, you could always coat it in epoxy. Not as complicated as it seems.

I really like the idea in that video. Definitely a look you could achieve through a bit of trial and error.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Seiryu stone can impact water parameters, so you'd want to test it in some water for a week or two to see how it goes with kH. Probably not ideal in a tiny tank with Caradina shrimp if there's any doubt.
> 
> If it does impact water hardness, you could always coat it in epoxy. Not as complicated as it seems.
> 
> I really like the idea in that video. Definitely a look you could achieve through a bit of trial and error.


 Ill google "coating Seiryu in epoxy" for aquarium to see what comes up. Depending on how involved it is-- Ill see. 

Thanks!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Im going to scratch the Seriyu stone rock-scape look--- I just dont feel confident that I could pull it off. 


I actually found this very simple rock/driftwood scape that am going to use as inspiration. 
Will go out tomorrow and see if I can find some small amount of cosmetic sand like pictured in the video. Have Controsoil coming...
Already have many pieces of wood can use. 


What moss do I want use for this? 
Other plants suggestions? 

I love the down to earth demeanor of this guy in video. And such a talented aquascaper.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Tank coming today! 

Cycling again...


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> Im going to scratch the Seriyu stone rock-scape look--- I just dont feel confident that I could pull it off.
> 
> 
> I actually found this very simple rock/driftwood scape that am going to use as inspiration.
> ...


That's George Farmer. He is a pretty spiffy aquascaper with a TON of videos. Travels all over doing aquascapes professionally and for himself. He is actually the reason I am here since I found one of his videos about a year ago and thought huh I can do this!

My favorite moss right now is fissiden fontanus. It gets little leafy looking parts that stick out perpendicular to the light source. I have it growing all over my Spec V.










I am also really liking dwarf sagittaria because its growing so darn well for me in my low tech tank. In a Spec III you could use it as a background plant if you have the back banked up real high. Otherwise go with some nice easy growing stems. MD Fishtanks (another youtuber) puts a lot of limnophila sessiliflora into his tanks because they are such easy growers.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

minorhero said:


> That's George Farmer. He is a pretty spiffy aquascaper with a TON of videos. Travels all over doing aquascapes professionally and for himself. He is actually the reason I am here since I found one of his videos about a year ago and thought huh I can do this!
> 
> My favorite moss right now is fissiden fontanus. It gets little leafy looking parts that stick out perpendicular to the light source. I have it growing all over my Spec V.
> 
> ...


 I subscribed to his Youtube channel and following on Instagram 


Thank you for the plant suggestions. I like them all!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Tank delivered with a chunk out of top glass rim 
Dang-it!
Back to Amazon.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

No fun.

Bet they let you keep it for parts, though. (Maybe they will?)


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> No fun.
> 
> Bet they let you keep it for parts, though. (Maybe they will?)


 No such luck. 

They then tried to replace it with a white one-- I cancelled the order. 



The glass seemed much thinner than the Fluvel Flex. Now Im not sure... maybe should just get the Flex again as its only about 25 dollars difference. 

Maybe I should just order that again...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Spec glass is a bit thinner than the Flex because it's a much smaller tank. 

Looks like Chewy has it in stock for the same price if you want to try there. They probably do a better job shipping than Amazon's fulfillment centers. 

May also want to check your local Petco locations. They often have it in stock.

The Spec line of tanks is pretty great for shrimp. 

Update: $10 off $65 or $15 off $80 at Petco. It's $79.99 there but ends up being cheaper with the current sale. Looks like there's one in stock near you, even, if you wanted to do pickup. 



Discusluv said:


> No such luck.
> 
> They then tried to replace it with a white one-- I cancelled the order.
> 
> ...


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Spec glass is a bit thinner than the Flex because it's a much smaller tank.
> 
> Looks like Chewy has it in stock for the same price if you want to try there. They probably do a better job shipping than Amazon's fulfillment centers.
> 
> ...


 Okay! Thanks for finding that! So, the Spec glass on the 5 gallon would most likely be the same as the 2.6 gallon? 



I was also looking at this one that is 10% off and free shipping and just adding my own components. I would order the 2.9 gallon. 

I think I would just move the light from the other one for now ( the Fluvel Flex) and use the rinky-dink lid/light it came with. 

I have an air-pump so all need is sponge filter. 

What do you think of these two @somewhatshocked ? the prices turn out about same with discount. 
I like the idea that they are clearer glass. It is really hard to see the shrimp in the Fluvel flex. I wonder if these would have better clarity and be a better glass? Which size and shape is better for a shrimp tank? 

https://www.amazon.com/Ultum-Nature...M34DFSXDW87M&refRID=RDB00XC3M34DFSXDW87M&th=1

or this one from Petco: 

https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/waterbox-clear-6-gallon-aquarium-3084191


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Both could definitely work but since the UNS is such a small tank, a sponge filter is going to take up a pretty large amount of room no matter how small it is. So you'd want to factor that in. I'd use a small HOB. If you're interested in rimless, you could get a nicer UNS all-in-one for $150ish. Could get a standard 30c cube for $75. UNS 3gal is usually about $60. Could get a standard UNS 6gal for $80 that's comparable to the Waterbox.

If you go with the Waterbox, you'd probably want to have a filter like the AC20. HOBs on rimless cubes kinda kill the look, in my opinion, but they don't take up valuable tank space. Double sponge filter could also work but it'll stick out about 3 inches into the tank.

Not sure about glass clarity but just about any standard tank should be fine for viewing shrimp. The Flex curve likely causes a bit of distortion.

Spec III glass is 4mm and I think Spec V glass is 5mm - my brain started to melt as I squinted at the tape measure. About standard for any smaller rimless aquarium. Can surprisingly handle a lot of weight and pressure. Glass on my 20cm cube is 5mm and it's been to hell and back several times.

Something to keep in mind since you're in California - there's a chance you'll need to cool your Bee tank down with a fan at some point. That's where something like the Spec or some other open top tank will come in handy. With the Spec line, there's an open area in the clear cover to allow a fan to blow through and it's one of the reasons I've grown to really like them.

Since you're considering different tanks... why not just go with a standard 5.5 or 10gal tank with a glass cover from Petco? Cost-effective even with a hinged glass cover, filter & LED - there are several options on Amazon. I'm guessing you could be all-in for about $75. $15ish for a 5.5gal, $10 for a glass cover, $25 for LED, $25 for AC20.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Both could definitely work but since the UNS is such a small tank, a sponge filter is going to take up a pretty large amount of room no matter how small it is. So you'd want to factor that in. I'd use a small HOB. If you're interested in rimless, you could get a nicer UNS all-in-one for $150ish. Could get a standard 30c cube for $75. UNS 3gal is usually about $60. Could get a standard UNS 6gal for $80 that's comparable to the Waterbox.
> 
> If you go with the Waterbox, you'd probably want to have a filter like the AC20. HOBs on rimless cubes kinda kill the look, in my opinion, but they don't take up valuable tank space. Double sponge filter could also work but it'll stick out about 3 inches into the tank.
> 
> ...


Thanks, my friend-- you helped me make up my mind with all these considerations. Ill get the Spec V. I just dont like the dimensions of the 3 at all... especially when it came cracked.

edit: Ordered through Petco- cheaper than Amazon with Promo code and delivery Wednesday


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The dimensions are a little... unique. But I have no doubt you'll be able to come up with something nice. 

I think you'll enjoy it once you get it set up.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Decorated a nice piece of spider-wood with plants already had in other tanks for the Spec V: Some Buce ( I think its called Rosemary), Java Fern "India" ( this is such a beautiful java; stays short, with broader leaves and a gorgeous light green. Looks great against the dark wood), Java fern "Narrow Kappas" fern ( one of my favorites), and used moss from my 30 gallon. 

This is the "India" variety" 









This is the "Narrow Kappas". You can also see the "India" at the right side of branch. 












I think this tank I will use the "Rotala Bossi" and/or a short grass of some type on one side of branch in Controsoil; but, then, the other side just have an open area with decorative sand, some pebbles, leaves... ( textual elements- but, no plants) .
From my last 2 shrimp tanks Ive realized that lots of hiding places are a necessity with rock and wood; but, also need open areas so can actually see the shrimp.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Its here! I like the Spec V so much better than the III. And, also, I think that the Spec looks much more in proportion here than the Fluvel Flex. The Flex looked a bit too "heavy" for the bookcase. 

Some observations: 
I really liked the double outlet into aquarium that the Fluvel flex has, it allows you to put one output to the back substrate level and the other to just under the water line facing forward to get circular movement. I wonder if they have that dual ( y) outlet for this one as well- but, just need to order extra. 
No mat for base of aquarium like the Flex 
The cords seem shorter? Please ignore the ugly look of my cords. Need to get an extension cord. 

Love the dimensions-- long and low- perfect for shrimp/
Yeah! This is a big winner!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You're right - definitely better suited for that bookshelf than the Flex.

In terms of flow, though, I've found that there's more than enough. I slightly point the outflow toward the surface of the water to create a slight ripple and that provides flow for the entire tank. Also have the pumped on the lowest setting. Can't imagine what it would be like turned up.

How do you feel about the corners? I still strongly dislike them for some reason. Wish they came in black. But that's really my only complaint.

If you can come up with hardscape that utilizes the tank's height, I think you'll be in the same boat as me in thinking it's perfect for shrimp.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> You're right - definitely better suited for that bookshelf than the Flex.
> 
> In terms of flow, though, I've found that there's more than enough. I slightly point the outflow toward the surface of the water to create a slight ripple and that provides flow for the entire tank. Also have the pumped on the lowest setting. Can't imagine what it would be like turned up.
> 
> ...


 Okay- here is the first pass- please be brutally honest. The corners do not bother me--- but, give it time. 



I had glued plants onto the wood prior to positioning - not a good idea, I trashed them. Now the wood has glue all over it. I guess I could put some sort of emersed moss up on branch that will be out of water? Or do I need to try another piece of wood? 

This is the worst part of putting a tank together for me- so much angst about it- I get so frustrated. 



Like I said, first pass. Ill revisit tomorrow. Picture kinda dark 












Bump: The light is a real cool blue isnt it?
@somewhatshocked-- is it impractical? I can be impractical sometimes.. if you hadn't noticed.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The blue light ends up being fine once you have a background on and water in the tank.

If it were me, I'd use a lot less substrate - maybe 1/3 of what you've got in there now. Having a substrate bed that deep with such a tiny tank is asking for trouble. You're also losing valuable water volume that will help with stable parameters. Consider turning the wood to face in the other direction so it moves with the flow of the tank. Will also make your open area easier to see if it's at the other end of the tank. Maybe have the wood just barely at the water's surface.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

I love it!
For practicalities sake however I agree that it would be far easier to essentially mirror that scape and slightly reduce the substrate level. 
Very excited Amy! That is such an awesome start to this tank!


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

I like it. sorta looks like a canyon. I would definitely have some java moss on the branches. It will really soften the hardscape. How much will it be filled up? Just the valley, or farther up?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> I love it!
> For practicalities sake however I agree that it would be far easier to essentially mirror that scape and slightly reduce the substrate level.
> Very excited Amy! That is such an awesome start to this tank!


 Thank you  ! I could feel that the design was impractical when doing it- but, kept right on adding more substrate.
Going to change direction of wood. I dont know why I didn't do that the first time around-- just didn't occur to me at the time like it is so obvious now. 



The way I envisioned this design before doing it was that all these branches would, eventually, be covered in moss, There would be a steep decline ( made with rock) that would lead to an open area where I could view the shrimp. But, as you can see, this tank is too small to achieve this design and, at the same time, have it meet the practicalities of a shrimp tank. 



Moss will be the main plant in this tank-- as I said. I want a type that is especially beautiful, unusual even. I would like it to be a type that hugs the branch, growing across the branch as opposed to up. But, of course, it needs to do well with a low-tech situation. Any suggestions for varieties could use?

Bump:


aquanerd13 said:


> I like it. sorta looks like a canyon. I would definitely have some java moss on the branches. It will really soften the hardscape. How much will it be filled up? Just the valley, or farther up?


 The design didn't work out well for the scale of the tank and, more importantly, for the goal that this tank is supposed to serve-- shrimp. 

So will be working on it again today. 

Bump:


somewhatshocked said:


> The blue light ends up being fine once you have a background on and water in the tank.
> 
> If it were me, I'd use a lot less substrate - maybe 1/3 of what you've got in there now. Having a substrate bed that deep with such a tiny tank is asking for trouble. You're also losing valuable water volume that will help with stable parameters. Consider turning the wood to face in the other direction so it moves with the flow of the tank. Will also make your open area easier to see if it's at the other end of the tank. Maybe have the wood just barely at the water's surface.


 Thanks for the advice. 

I will use these tips to do the rescape.


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

If you arranged the wood just right it would look like a kraken...


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Revision

This one turned out more how I envisioned it with the sand area to scale with the wood/rocky cliff area.


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

That looks very nice.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

aquanerd13 said:


> That looks very nice.


 Not so much like a Kraken now-- LOL :laugh2:I took out that biggest piece of driftwood that i had in here. It was nthe one that had the branch that went outisde of water line. I think that brought everything into scale much more. 



Took out a good deal of Controsoil.. now I have enough Controsoil for another shrimp tank-


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes, it looks very good Good call on the rescape.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

100% nailed it. 10/10. Great scape.

Taking advantage of the tank's height, as you have done, is going to make your experience with shrimp a lot more enjoyable. It looks better, gives them more foraging space and allows for multiple observation points.

Given any thought to a background yet?



Discusluv said:


> Revision
> 
> This one turned out more how I envisioned it with the sand area to scale with the wood/rocky cliff area.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> 100% nailed it. 10/10. Great scape.
> 
> Taking advantage of the tank's height, as you have done, is going to make your experience with shrimp a lot more enjoyable. It looks better, gives them more foraging space and allows for multiple observation points.
> 
> Given any thought to a background yet?


 Oh good!- Im relieved because I am so done with this part of the build. Not fun. 



I guess ill just order a black background. I forgot about that. 



I would love suggestions on mosses- this scpae will primarily be just that. Some crypt parva or short grassd in that section close to glass on hill. Some Rotala Bossi towards back, and a few larger crypts in between branches (I just bought a group of Green gecko crypts from member who just advertised them on here. )
The sand will stay open.


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

As for mosses I suggest java moss. You nailed it on the other plant ideas though This tank is turning out really well!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Look at this link of the peacock and weeping moss on branches at bottom of page. those would both be really beautiful in this tank.

https://microaquaticshop.com.au/collections/moss


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Discusluv said:


> Oh good!- Im relieved because I am so done with this part of the build. Not fun.


Loving this scape! It makes me want to set my newest still in the box shrimp kit up that I'm nowhere near ready to. I absolutely love the landscaping part of setting up. What don't you like about it? 




Discusluv said:


> I guess ill just order a black background. I forgot about that.


Just a thought but any local fish store should sell the stuff like .15 cents an inch or so. I'd cut you a section and mail it to you, but think a poster roll and shipping would be a lot more than the background is worth.




Discusluv said:


> I would love suggestions on mosses- this scpae will primarily be just that. Some crypt parva or short grassd in that section close to glass on hill. Some Rotala Bossi towards back, and a few larger crypts in between branches (I just bought a group of Green gecko crypts from member who just advertised them on here. )
> The sand will stay open.


Microswords grow pretty lush in low tech for me. I have issues with Java moss growing around the bases so if you plan to have Java moss might not be ideal though. Some of those mosses on the Australian site look amazing. Really like the weeping moss and mini Taiwan and will probably be seeking those out.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Loving this scape! It makes me want to set my newest still in the box shrimp kit up that I'm nowhere near ready to. I absolutely love the landscaping part of setting up. What don't you like about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont know- scaping the tank causes me anxiety-- just dont like it. Feel so much pressure that it be spectacular. 



Im liking the weeping moss the best. Ill have to look and see if anyone has it of our members.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Hit up your local hardware store, Lowe's, Home Depot, that sort of place. Look in the shelf liner section for darker/black adhesive liner. Cheap, comes in rolls, effective, easy to apply and easy to remove. Plus you can use it for other stuff. 

The kind I have and have used for years is this faux leather-looking junk. Texture isn't visible on the adhesive side. The best $7-$8 I've spent on tank stuff. 

As for moss... go with whatever you like. But I tend to always steer toward the types that are epiphytic and easy to control. There are some weeping mosses that don't easily attach and constantly have to be re-glued or tied. Christmas, Taiwan, Peacock, Java, they're all nice to work with. Other plants like Fissidens fontanus can be nice.



Discusluv said:


> Oh good!- Im relieved because I am so done with this part of the build. Not fun.
> 
> I guess ill just order a black background. I forgot about that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I just bought (sent a PM for) 2 of the 3 portions of Callicostella Prabaktiana moss from the buy/sale section. Thoughts on that one, Jake? Still one left if you want it, Amy. Or if you want more than 1, I can back off or cancel my order so you can get it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I like it a lot. But I like pretty much every moss and moss-like plant available in the hobby. Looks especially nice around rock.

Taiwan would have a really nice texture if glued in a few different patches on the wood. Same for regular old Fissidens. Having several kinds of moss is always fun.



Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I just bought (sent a PM for) 2 of the 3 portions of Callicostella Prabaktiana moss from the buy/sale section. Thoughts on that one, Jake? Still one left if you want it, Amy. Or if you want more than 1, I can back off or cancel my order so you can get it.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you @Blue Ridge Reef, you keep the moss your ordered! I wouldn't want you to cancel it. 

I think Im going to order some of the weeping and some of the peacock. I put out a WTB for weeping moss- I found some one that had peacock moss. - so will see. 

Ill go check out Lowe's to see if can find the adhesive liner. Good idea.


Excited that you found that ad for the weeping moss @Blue Ridge Reef- excellent! ( happy dance) Hopefully still available.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Okay- another frustration. I got the aquarium filled up with water and turned on the pump- does not work! 
Ahhh- I cannot catch a break here! 
I do not want to send it back now or go through the hassle of contacting for a replacement pump. 

Does this pump look like the one I need?

https://www.amazon.com/Fluval-A1465...lacement+pump&qid=1568331589&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

I purchased a 9 dollar pump on Amazon that was equal to strength of the fluval pump. I wouldn't bother with direct replacements, I would look for a cheaper alternative and also contact Amazon to let them know the pump was defective. Surely there is a cheaper option out there!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Fluval will send you a replacement. They're pretty quick about it. Definitely reach out to customer service. 

I needed a replacement cover for an AC70 that *I* broke. They're sending me one for free. 

Amazon will also likely give you enough credit back to allow you to purchase one. Chat with customer service. Contrary to what others are saying (sorry, gotta disagree), I'd try to get the pump Fluval uses since you're going shrimp-only. Unless you can get a pump that allows you to turn the flow way down, you may end up having way more than you need with shrimp.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

What Jake says makes sense. Ignore my earlier suggestion and have fluval or Amazon send you the stock pump, the ability to change the flow for shrimp will be extremely useful.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

What you said wasn't bad advice at all. I just think adjustable flow is a necessity, unfortunately.



Jamo33 said:


> What Jake says makes sense. Ignore my earlier suggestion and have fluval or Amazon send you the stock pump, the ability to change the flow for shrimp will be extremely useful.


 @Discusluv: There appear to be a few on Amazon that allow you to change the flow, so that's a good thing. 

But definitely try chatting with Amazon first. They can get a replacement to you faster than Fluval.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> What you said wasn't bad advice at all. I just think adjustable flow is a necessity, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> @*Discusluv*: There appear to be a few on Amazon that allow you to change the flow, so that's a good thing.
> ...


 I got one that adjusts to 83 gph as recommended on another forum because it can fit in the Spec 5. Is that okay-- or should I cancel that one and get one even lower? ? With this one get by Saturday. 



I also contacted Amazon

Edit: Never mind, I canceled that one because the modifications I would need to make to it would make adjusting the flow rate impossible.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the Spec pump maxes out at that. So as long as 83 isn't the lowest the replacement will go, it'll work.



Discusluv said:


> I got one that adjusts to 83 gph as recommended on another forum because it can fit in the Spec 5. Is that okay-- or should I cancel that one and get one even lower? ? With this one get by Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jayo (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a fluval spec v shrimp tank, and run the stock pump full-out and wish there was more flow. What you do need to take care of is putting a screen on the filter intake so it can't suck down baby shrimp, and you'll want to do that whether you have lots of flow or little. I put a prefilter sponge in the top of my filter to block shrimp from entering, others use fine stainless screens. There's lots of ways to skin that cat.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you have a tank journal? Would love to check that out. Do you have the newest model?

Honestly surprised when I hear people say they wish they had more flow from the pump. On full blast, mine disturbs substrate and would blow shrimp around like a whirlwind. I had to pack the filter chamber with extra media to slow things down a bit on even the lowest setting.

Would be great for fish, though. 



jayo said:


> I have a fluval spec v shrimp tank, and run the stock pump full-out and wish there was more flow.


----------



## jayo (Sep 21, 2016)

No journal, sorry. I have the original Spec V (bought used in January), but I didn't think that they changed the pump specs when they upgraded the Spec tanks. I'm going to try pulling out all of my filter media and see if I can get higher flow.

My substrate level is rather lower than yours which might be the difference, I use Turface which is like Fluorite or Soilmaster Select - a fired clay gravel, and it isn't blown around by the flow. I have my pump outlet pointed across the top so the flow goes across the top, then hits the far fall and travels down to substrate level and then goes back across the tank. I would estimate that shrimp could handle waaaaaaay more than my current flow without getting blown around. They like to graze on the pump outlet, though if they lean into the outflow it will blow them across the tank, which seems to not bother them at all.

In my other tank, which is a fish tank with Neo shrimp too, the shrimp like to graze on the edges of the outlet of my aquaclear 50 (run full blast). They seem to handle currents just fine.

Editing to add: actually, in your newest scape (which I love, by the way), your substrate level is even lower than mine at the sand end. But sand blows around so easily, so I think that's probably the difference in what we see substrate-wise.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Okay--- I dont know how I even function sometimes.
I still have the broken Spec III sitting on my kitchen table waiting to go to the UPS store tomorrow. 
I have a replacement pump in that box. When this occurred to me, for a moment I said to myself "That is wrong," but I quickly was able to convince myself that it is, indeed,_ not wrong. _
So, the broken pump is now in the box with the cracked tank and a perfectly good pump is in my Spec V.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

@jayo: I have a similar experience with AC filters in some tanks - running at much higher flow rates than the Spec. I've just struggled with not creating a cyclone in this little tank with the stock pump.

@Discusluv: Good call on the pump. Hope you still get your money back.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ordered some moss from member, Bartohog.

Vesicularia Thailand Thai live aquarium moss 
Plagiochilaceae sp. Cameroon Moss 
Vesicularia Ferriei Weeping Moss 
Mini Christmas Moss

All the wood placed in the Spec- despite having been taken from other tanks within the last few days where they had long been waterlogged- floated when added water to tank. So, I should get these mosses just about the time when the wood sinks again.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> I needed a replacement cover for an AC70 that *I* broke. They're sending me one for free.
> .


Not to take this thread off-topic, but outside on impellers & shafts, if any regular user breaks pretty much anything on an Aquaclear hit me up. I had 76 aquariums with them running on them in various sizes if you don't mind something used, most are still hanging dry on empty tanks.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Moss here:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Here it is- not so pretty until that moss grows over that icky white glue. 
I think it will like nice when that does happen. 
Dosed with ammonia-- now a 6 week ( maybe more?) wait for all the good stuff to grow and the bad stuff to go.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That was quick!

I think you're going to be exceptionally happy with this tank as all the plants grow in. Perfect shrimp habitat.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

So awesome! Well done Amy this is going to grow in stellar!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> So awesome! Well done Amy this is going to grow in stellar!


 Thank you!
Right now Im sitting here picking glue off my fingers :|


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

You nailed it with that tank! The white sand will be complete when shrimp are grazing. Let the beach get a little dirty for them.

Can you find a way to rotate that tank 90° so you can enjoy it from three sides as a peninsula?

Cheers


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> Here it is- not so pretty until that moss grows over that icky white glue.
> I think it will like nice when that does happen.
> Dosed with ammonia-- now a 6 week ( maybe more?) wait for all the good stuff to grow and the bad stuff to go.


Do you seed the new bio filter when you set up this Spec V?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

houstonreef said:


> Do you seed the new bio filter when you set up this Spec V?


Yes, did seed it with extra sponge from my well-established 30 gallon.


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> Yes, did seed it with extra sponge from my well-established 30 gallon.


how long you seed it in the old tank and how much does it help to cycle a new tank, in term of day count?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I found this ugly snail in my tank several days ago. 
Thought immediately- _"Get him out quickly!"_
Took a couple deep breaths and turned away. 
Today I peered into the tank and noticed he was still alive --- so I gave him a piece of Jake's Pea Shrimp food so he wouldn't starve.
Today he looks a little prettier.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

New life! I loved seeing the surprises that came with live rock when I ran saltwater.

Yesterday, I pulled a buce from one of my shrimp picos to free it from java moss. Tonight, I spotted a red shrimp fry in the utility tank where I dropped the plant. I decided to move it to my 7.5G, along with a yellow I grabbed from my other shrimp pico. I guess that makes it a shrimp tank now.

Cheers


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> New life! I loved seeing the surprises that came with live rock when I ran saltwater.
> 
> Yesterday, I pulled a buce from one of my shrimp picos to free it from java moss. Tonight, I spotted a red shrimp fry in the utility tank where I dropped the plant. I decided to move it to my 7.5G, along with a yellow I grabbed from my other shrimp pico. I guess that makes it a shrimp tank now.
> 
> Cheers


Shrimp tanks have a way of drawing you in to look closer. Or, they do me anyways. A whole diffrnt experience, for me, than fish-keeping. So different from the big cichlids Im used to. 
Do you have a journal on your builds? Can you link me?


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> Shrimp tanks have a way of drawing you in to look closer. Or, they do me anyways. A whole diffrnt experience, for me, than fish-keeping. So different from the big cichlids Im used to.
> Do you have a journal on your builds? Can you link me?


I enjoy and follow your tanks! Discus sound like they are a rewarding challenge, where you might be able to automate some of the maintenance.

I put my tanks in my signature.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> I enjoy and follow your tanks! Discus sound like they are a rewarding challenge, where you might be able to automate some of the maintenance.
> 
> I put my tanks in my signature.
> 
> ...


yes, of course, if it was a snake it would have bitten me- lol.


----------



## bortass (Sep 23, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> Okay- here is the first pass- please be brutally honest. The corners do not bother me--- but, give it time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 New to the forum, so I apologize for replying to an older post. How do you get the substrate to maintain the slope once it's underwater? I gave up on sloping my substrate front to back decades ago because it always settled. Granted I didn't have much in the way of live plants back then either.

Edit - read the entire thread and I see that you went with less substrate. Still curious about maintaining that kind of slope though.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

bortass said:


> New to the forum, so I apologize for replying to an older post. How do you get the substrate to maintain the slope once it's underwater? I gave up on sloping my substrate front to back decades ago because it always settled. Granted I didn't have much in the way of live plants back then either.
> 
> Edit - read the entire thread and I see that you went with less substrate. Still curious about maintaining that kind of slope though.


I built up the base of the slope with larger rocks and filled in with smaller rocks on top of these larger rocks to make a barrier so substrate would not leak over. 

Really, after doing this, the trick is that you need to refill your tank with water very slowly and drain carefully. It takes more work for me to maintenance this tank because I have to be careful of not disturbing the slope. Im sure others have methods that would make the slope more stable.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I have neglected this tank beyond turning on the light, doing a weekly water change, and then dosing with ammonia-- I have hair algae rearing its head as a result. 
I used a toothbrush to try to take some of this algae off of the delicate mosses to limited success. I was reminded why i have always found growing mosses so difficult. 

I should be testing for parameters and have not done this yet. Obviously, 12 hours photo-period is also too, too much :/

So, the plan: 
Photo-period adjusted to 6- 8 hours.
Test water parameters today. More water changes if necessary. 
Anything else I can do to shut down the green algae?


----------



## bortass (Sep 23, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> I have neglected this tank beyond turning on the light, doing a weekly water change, and then dosing with ammonia-- I have hair algae rearing its head as a result.
> I used a toothbrush to try to take some of this algae off of the delicate mosses to limited success. I was reminded why i have always found growing mosses so difficult.
> 
> I should be testing for parameters and have not done this yet. Obviously, 12 hours photo-period is also too, too much :/
> ...


 I'm no expert, so take anything I type with a grain of salt. Algae usually means there are more nutrients available than the tank, including plants, can process. What do you have for fast growing plants? I have always read they help and it's one reason I like floating plants. They are easy to harvest to remove the nutrients they consumed to grow from the system. How are your plants growing overall? The better the plants grow, the less algae should be an issue. 

Cutting the light, removing what you can by hand, and water changes to reduce nutrient load will all help. Snails and other things that like to eat it will help keep in down once the tank is cycled and you get the algae under control.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The light's definitely too strong in the beginning. I wrestled with hair algae until Ramshorns were added and they made quick work of it. 

Once you have more plant mass, ammonia stops filling the water column and all that? Your tank will be fine. 

I'd focus on removing as much as you can by hand, maybe doing a water change here and there.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

This is a shrimp tank so basically mosses are the plants high-lighted here. I know-- slow growers. 
The only stem plants in here are rotala and microswords. I do have floating plants: salvinia, duckweed, and frogbit.

I have Controsoil, which I believe is an active soil so the combination of to long a photoperiod and not doing more water changes probably made a perfect storm for green-hair algae to appear. Thanks for your recommendations! 

Bump:


somewhatshocked said:


> The light's definitely too strong in the beginning. I wrestled with hair algae until Ramshorns were added and they made quick work of it.
> 
> Once you have more plant mass, ammonia stops filling the water column and all that? Your tank will be fine.
> 
> I'd focus on removing as much as you can by hand, maybe doing a water change here and there.


Well, I see 2 snails in here now. Im not sure what kind it is - I have a picture of it above.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ran a bunch of tests:

pH- 7.2
KH 2
GH 3

Ammonia- .25
Nitrite- 0
Nitrate- 20

TDS 95


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Cut photo period on light in half this last week because getting hair algae growth on moss. The difference in doing so was immediate. I should have known 12 hours of lighting in a newly set-up tank was too much. Geezo ( rolls eyes).
Its just that Ive had too many projects going on: 3 tanks ( 1 of which is a vase) set up in last few months, purchased a group of wild discus juveniles that need daily to every other day water changes, and have a breeding pair of Dark Rams coming tomorrow. Its time to settle in and enjoy what I have because Im getting stretched so thin that Im not enjoying anything. I just get too excited by new projects. 
Note to self: no new projects. 
Now, back to this tank. I am starting to really like this tank. At first- wasnt sure I would. But now I really like it for its dimensions and how easy it is to look into. I have it on a bookshelf where I can easily peer straight in. The dimensions are nice for scaping and I think the mossed branches will be perfect for shrimp. 
I still have a bit of algae on the moss, but the cut photo-period and the few snails are helping. I just added the tall hair-grass and love how it added some movement to the tank. Of course, _you _cant see movement in a photo, but-- take my word for it, the movement of the grass with the flow of the filter adds a lot to the dynamic of the arrangement. It gives it a naturalness that is reminiscent of peering into a small stream.


----------



## bortass (Sep 23, 2019)

I like what you've done with the aquascaping. I'm looking forward to the pictures post algae outbreak.

I know what you mean about projects. It's hard to resist when it's something you really enjoy but there can be a 'dark side' to it as you noticed. Hope you find the balance. This may be a battle I have to fight as well as I get back into the hobby, lol.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The tank has been cycling at just about a month. Finally getting some movement from the nitrites.

Tests:
ammonia - 0
nitrite -1
nitrate- 20

TDS- 115
KH- 2
GH - 2

The snails have done an amazing job of cleaning off the moss. I was beginning to think I would need to plant this tank in some other way because the algae had covered the moss so much. These snails are not bothering me so bad either. Im getting used to them. 

A current picture--- its not that spectacular, but the shrimp should like it.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

That looks beautiful! I would love to see another photo after sunset. 

Cheers


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> That looks beautiful! I would love to see another photo after sunset.
> 
> Cheers


 Thank you. here is a picture after sundown:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Processed 2 ppm of ammonia in 24 hours. Couple more weeks and should be good to go. I will keep on dosing and testing to make sure, however. Wont be caught off guard again like last time where thought was cycled and hadn't yet gone through the nitrite stage. 

I think I will just end up putting tiger shrimp and neo's in here for now. The R/O unit isnt set up yet. Im thinking the Jade neo's-- they are so cool. For tigers-- what I can get.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That's good news about ammonia processing.

What are your current kH & gH parameters?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> That's good news about ammonia processing.
> 
> What are your current kH & gH parameters?


Ill do that today-- a few days ago it was GH 2/KH 2.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

My KH appeared to change after 1 drop. Really, the other day I thought this was the case as well but thought "nah" it was at least 2 drops. My GH was 4 this time. 
Not very consistent is it?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Since you're planning to keep Goldens, that kH (low) is fine. Hitting a gH of about 5 will be pretty good, as well. So you're almost there.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Since you're planning to keep Goldens, that kH (low) is fine. Hitting a gH of about 5 will be pretty good, as well. So you're almost there.



Ill stick with the goldens, then, like I originally planned  

Just thought it would be off the table for now. Glad to hear its still doable. I can adjust that GH up with the GH remineralizer I received from you. I had planned to use the GH remineralizer last time I did water change in the Fluvel Flex as well, but forgot and used the Equilibrium.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Getting some gangbusters's growth in the moss and hairgrass. I never thought I could grow tall hairgrass without Co2, but it is doing well in both this tank and my 5 gallon cylinder vase. 

Is this Christmas moss on branch extending to sand? I think that is what I put on that branch. 










The branch that goes highest to water line has weeping moss attached to it. The moss that cascades over the rock- on the slope is Taiwan moss.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendation of the Sera pH test @somewhatshocked. 
So much easier than the API brand. No fuss, no mess. 

This tank and the Fluvel Flex tested around 6.5 pH and the vase and the 30 gallon with inert soil are around 7.0.
Im a convert for sure.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad you found it useful. The giant test tube alone is worth it. Just swirl it around, stick it on the paper and you've got your reading.

In case anyone reading this is interested in what I mean, here's a look:










There's no ambiguity between colors and saturation is such that it's easy to spot changes right away. No ambiguity, you ask? Nope. You'll be kinda (somewhat? :grin2 shocked if you're switching from API.

Also like Sera for kH, gH and Nitrate. Have used their other kits to test things like potassium in the past but... I'm hoping to never have to use CO2 and super-precise fertilizer dosing again.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Glad you found it useful. The giant test tube alone is worth it. Just swirl it around, stick it on the paper and you've got your reading.
> 
> In case anyone reading this is interested in what I mean, here's a look:
> 
> ...


 Im going to order all Sera brand when my API runs out. 

_Shockingly_ superior product-- :wink2:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Good news is that this tank is processing 2ppm of ammonia in 24 hours.
Bad news, the water chemistry has changed. Because my water comes from 2 different sources, its chemistry is erratic. The stats today:
pH 6.0
kh-2
gh 6

This erratic water cant be good for any shrimp. Until I get the R/O system up I will not subject these fragile creatures to my dumb water. I hope my others do fine that bi already have. I guess I could see if I can get some R.O water at the LFS.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Hook your RO system up to a sink somewhere and start using it! It's worth it. Promise it's not even as complicated as keeping a shrimp tank. 

You could be like me and dedicate half your bathroom cabinet to your RO/DI system. Best thing ever for keeping shrimp and watering house plants.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Some pictures from this morning:

Not the best picture because of reflections. Ill get another one at night when not so bad. But, as of now, here it is!










Cardadina babaulti "zebra" male and Bloody Mary Shrimp:









Bloody Mary Shrimp- berried female:


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking great! And those are some red shrimp you scored! 

One thing that might be worth a shot if you need to do a water change and your tap is a little off from the tank, is just drain as usual but drip the new water back in. I've gotten to where I just do all water changes that way on shrimp tanks. It's an extra step and drastically increases the time before it's finished filling, but gives me some peace of mind that nothing should get shocked.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Looking great! And those are some red shrimp you scored!
> 
> One thing that might be worth a shot if you need to do a water change and your tap is a little off from the tank, is just drain as usual but drip the new water back in. I've gotten to where I just do all water changes that way on shrimp tanks. It's an extra step and drastically increases the time before it's finished filling, but gives me some peace of mind that nothing should get shocked.


 Thats very helpful, thank you. Ill do that. Instead of a water change this week I just added some top off water very slowly until I can get this situation worked out. Going to try to attach my R/O to sink; but, if cant get to work will be getting RO from local fish store. Its like 35 cents per gallon. Figure 10 gallons should be enough for each week for the shrimp tanks. 

These few Bloody Mary's aren't bad are they? I have a few I need to scoop out and put in the wild tank that are not so great.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

11/8
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10
TDS 184
Kh 1
Gh 3
pH 6.5
temp 70 degrees


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

@somewhatshocked

In three days will be 2 months since started this tank. Has been cycled for 3 weeks. 
Will put re-mineralized RO in on Monday. 
Will there be a chance that this will re-cycle again from changing water chemistry? I think I read in a thread yesterday where you had explained this may be possible?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Since your parameters will be so close, I don't think you'll have much of a problem.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Some shrimp coming for this tank :bounce::bounce: <--- Thats me- excited. :grin2:

Ordered 6 OEBT

The OEBT's will just be temporary in this tank though, until I can get some goldens. Then, the OEBT will go in the 5.4 gallon now cycling.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Very excited for you, Amy! I hope they turn out great. Might have to get some myself, the price is still rather steep but better than the ones on Aquabid, and I think having some from different gene pools could only be helpful. Did you go with black or royal blues? Everyone who's seen my royal blues when asked what color they were said "black" so I think you'll be happy either way if they are as dark as the ones I got. Also, since I wiped out a blue Neo tank with Excel a few months back, I now have a nearly empty tank to add some reds to. Is this where you got your bloody marys? Because I really like yours!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Very excited for you, Amy! I hope they turn out great. Might have to get some myself, the price is still rather steep but better than the ones on Aquabid, and I think having some from different gene pools could only be helpful. Did you go with black or royal blues? Everyone who's seen my royal blues when asked what color they were said "black" so I think you'll be happy either way if they are as dark as the ones I got. Also, since I wiped out a blue Neo tank with Excel a few months back, I now have a nearly empty tank to add some reds to. Is this where you got your bloody marys? Because I really like yours!


 I didn't see that blacks were available from that vender? Are they?? I would have preferred the blacks 


No, got blue OEBT. 

The price is a bit better than the Aquabid guy. I ended up getting $10.00 off total + free 2 day shipping so it kinda made it a better deal. 

Lets see if the customer service and packaging/shipping quality is there, however. I have come to find that that breaks it or makes it worth it to me more than anything. 



The Bloody Mary's I got from two different places locally. The one set were very nice, the next- not so nice. 

Also, one wild, crazy looking red is roaming around in there from when I transferred some c. babatlti into this tank. Obviously, I am such a newb that this shrimp looked like a babaulti to me. :|
I really should take out the not so nice ones and the wild one and put them in my wild tank. Ill try that tomorrow before the shipment comes. I dont think it will be here until Wednesday or Thursday so Ill have a few days. 



By the way, Ill be sending some c. babaulti "zebras" to Jake soon, I can send you some too when I do--- if you like. They are nothing real fancy- but, they are pretty cool for a wild shrimp.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I saw black eyed blacks when sorting by price descending. I don't have a place for any at them moment though, so will get royal blues myself if I decide to place an order. But you should have time to contact them and change it if those are what you want. I'd link it but they don't take you to the individual page. Black tigers are showing #2 for me here though: https://planetinverts.com/aquatic-live-shrimp/?sort=pricedesc&page=1


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I saw black eyed blacks when sorting by price descending. I don't have a place for any at them moment though, so will get royal blues myself if I decide to place an order. But you should have time to contact them and change it if those are what you want. I'd link it but they don't take you to the individual page. Black tigers are showing #2 for me here though: https://planetinverts.com/aquatic-live-shrimp/?sort=pricedesc&page=1


It says it is unavailable if you actually go into it. You can put it on your wishlist, though. :|


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OEBT's come tomorrow. 
Excited.... ( happy dance)...


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Discusluv said:


> OEBT's come tomorrow.
> Excited.... ( happy dance)...


Pics ASAP


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> Pics ASAP


I will!! :grin2:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

All alive and look good. Still acclimating to temperature.

I tested the TDS in each bag- the OEBT are at 184 TDS and the Bloody Mary is at 250. 



















Ill take pictures again once get into tank. 
How do they look @somewhatshocked and @Blue Ridge Reef

Ended up taking a video instead because thought it may be clearer:

https://vimeo.com/374549457


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Look amazing Amy!!!

Very excited. Hope the acclimation continues smoothly and all transition nicely to their new home!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> Look amazing Amy!!!
> 
> Very excited. Hope the acclimation continues smoothly and all transition nicely to their new home!


Thank you! Keeping my fingers crossed. :smile2:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Just froze some balls of organic spinach for the shrimp. Did a blanch of a bit for them tonight. 

I guess its spinach salad for me as well-- as much as that _does not_ thrill me.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Those look great! So excited for you, you're going to love those dark blue tigers.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

And looking again, considering shipping and a stark white bucket, those bloody marys are likely to be screamers too! So tempting to just duplicate your order.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm traveling for work, so am limited to whatever coverage I can snag with my hotspot. Couldn't watch the entire video but from what I can see, they look pretty great to me. 

Can't wait to see them start getting berried!


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> Thank you! Keeping my fingers crossed. :smile2:


My OEBT arrived yesterday too. They look great in the tank. 

USPS showed delivered at the mailbox and i checked it 20 min later and nothing was there. Driving around neighborhood to look for houses with the same numbers as mine. I located one house and asked the owner to check her mail but nothing in her mail box. i know for sure that there are more houses with the same numbers. it was dark and i decided to give up. Luckily, an hour later there was someone at the front door to hand me box. I felt i was very lucky!!!

Bump:


Discusluv said:


> Thank you! Keeping my fingers crossed. :smile2:


My OEBT arrived yesterday too. They look great in the tank. 

USPS showed delivered at the mailbox and i checked it 20 min later and nothing was there. Driving around neighborhood to look for houses with the same numbers as mine. I located one house and asked the owner to check her mail but nothing in her mail box. i know for sure that there are more houses with the same numbers. it was dark and i decided to give up. Luckily, an hour later there was someone at the front door to hand me box. I felt i was very lucky!!!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

houstonreef said:


> My OEBT arrived yesterday too. They look great in the tank.
> 
> USPS showed delivered at the mailbox and i checked it 20 min later and nothing was there. Driving around neighborhood to look for houses with the same numbers as mine. I located one house and asked the owner to check her mail but nothing in her mail box. i know for sure that there are more houses with the same numbers. it was dark and i decided to give up. Luckily, an hour later there was someone at the front door to hand me box. I felt i was very lucky!!!
> 
> ...


Oh! You were very lucky! Nice neighbors.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, Ive seen 3 different shrimp today in here of the 6. But, Ive had to sit in front of the tank along time to get a glimpse of them because the moss, branches, and plants hide them so well. 
Disappointed I cant see them but the important thing is that they are comfortable in their environment. They appear to really like the hair-grass, hanging upside down with their little legs going--- its hilarious.


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> Well, Ive seen 3 different shrimp today in here of the 6. But, Ive had to sit in front of the tank along time to get a glimpse of them because the moss, branches, and plants hide them so well.
> Disappointed I cant see them but the important thing is that they are comfortable in their environment. They appear to really like the hair-grass, hanging upside down with their little legs going--- its hilarious.


Sound great and good for you. i see 1 death in my tank yesterday.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Pretty sure I've lost one or two in each tank from my order last month, though have only spotted one body. I suppose that's to be expected even moving them to the most perfect conditions and why most sellers add an extra or two. Shrimp do not like being moved. I kind of see them like imported guppies or Apistos. You're in the clear once you get that second generation, but the first often has unexplainable attrition.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

houstonreef said:


> Sound great and good for you. i see 1 death in my tank yesterday.


 Oh No! How many did you order total? 



This morning I could see four exploring on the sand area. They seem more comfortable.

Hoping that everyday one more appears.


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> Oh No! How many did you order total?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 Total


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Pretty sure I've lost one or two in each tank from my order last month, though have only spotted one body. I suppose that's to be expected even moving them to the most perfect conditions and why most sellers add an extra or two. Shrimp do not like being moved. I kind of see them like imported guppies or Apistos. You're in the clear once you get that second generation, but the first often has unexplainable attrition.


Yeah, Im routinely seeing 4 today. I may need to get some more. I wanted at minimum 6. Didn't think about how I could lose some.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

That stinks, but seems to be par for the course. I've moved groups from one tank to another in my own home and lost a couple so I'm not going to blame the breeder. In fact, I'm messaging him about getting more. If EI had red pintos, I'd try their OEBTs. I want some bloody marys and ramshorn snails too though which he doesn't sell to my knowledge.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> That stinks, but seems to be par for the course. I've moved groups from one tank to another in my own home and lost a couple so I'm not going to blame the breeder. In fact, I'm messaging him about getting more. If EI had red pintos, I'd try their OEBTs. I want some bloody marys and ramshorn snails too though which he doesn't sell to my knowledge.


I just ordered some-more so I have enough to start a colony. %!$# its expensive:frown2:.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

You three are bonkers. But I am extremely excited to watch you all succeed with these shrimp!!!! 
Side note, remember that all you need is one female to save you entire colony. My blue neos proved that!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Here is a video of 2 out and about. 

https://vimeo.com/375027959


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The vendor for the OEBT just sent message asking if can wait a week or two to send shrimp because they are too young for "grading." 

This worries me. If you are unsure about stock why do you have them on your website as "available."
I dont know, leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Not to mention, these things don't seem to take on color with age anywhere near the degree that Neos can. In my last order from Aquabid, one was *tiny* and just as dark black as the larger ones. Been my experience with crystals as well. With a magnifier, they're pretty much miniature versions of adults with full color. With Neos, they can be clear for the first 2 weeks and then just completely take on pigment but I'm surprised they would want to hold them back to grade later.

This was impeccable timing because I've got a full cart and my finger waving over the "submit order" button at the same place.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Not to mention, these things don't seem to take on color with age anywhere near the degree that Neos can. In my last order from Aquabid, one was *tiny* and just as dark black as the larger ones. Been my experience with crystals as well. With a magnifier, they're pretty much miniature versions of adults with full color. With Neos, they can be clear for the first 2 weeks and then just completely take on pigment but I'm surprised they would want to hold them back to grade later.
> 
> This was impeccable timing because I've got a full cart and my finger waving over the "submit order" button at the same place.



I know...
Really, I have to just accept it because there are few options for the Royal Blue variety. But, I think its bad business to say you have a grade for sale and then ask that some time pass to ensure proper grade. Especially when you say that their color is evident at a young age. 



Could vendor be worried about shipping right before Thanksgiving? Maybe thats it.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I've never bred an OEBT in my life so this is completely going off of getting a baby in my last order that was consistent with how crystals look as babies.

Here's a day old crystal black:


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> Yeah, Im routinely seeing 4 today. I may need to get some more. I wanted at minimum 6. Didn't think about how I could lose some.


Visibly, i just see 1 and found 2 dead bodies. 

Beside that, my tank keep producing white stringy stuff on the top surface. Any idea?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

houstonreef said:


> Beside that, my tank keep producing white stringy stuff on the top surface. Any idea?


white- stringy stuff? Im not sure, do you use API Stress coat?


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> white- stringy stuff? Im not sure, do you use API Stress coat?


no, i dont use API stess coat. it feels and looks like slime.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The Cameroon Moss is looking so pretty and delicate:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Likely protein film - common with newly set up tanks.



houstonreef said:


> Visibly, i just see 1 and found 2 dead bodies.
> 
> Beside that, my tank keep producing white stringy stuff on the top surface. Any idea?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Likely protein film - common with newly setup tanks.


 Hi, Jake 
Happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Same to you!

Really love seeing those dark blue shrimp. Glad more people jumping back to solidly-colored dark shrimp. Even dark wild-type Neos and Babaulti are great. Also great that you're documenting them with photos and video.

Speaking of documenting things... A suggestion for people looking for a fascinating way to kill time or de-stress this holiday season: hit up the Tank Journal section of the forum and really get into it, go waaaay back. I'm nearing page 200 and have never been more inspired as a planted tank nerd. So many wonderful shrimp tanks and impressive scapes. Legitimately staggering amounts of tank journals to help us get inspired for small tanks like the Spec.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Same to you!
> 
> Really love seeing those dark blue shrimp. Glad more people jumping back to solidly-colored dark shrimp. Even dark wild-type Neos and Babaulti are great. Also great that you're documenting them with photos and video.
> 
> Speaking of documenting things... A suggestion for people looking for a fascinating way to kill time or de-stress this holiday season: hit up the Tank Journal section of the forum and really get into it, go waaaay back. I'm nearing page 200 and have never been more inspired as a planted tank nerd. So many wonderful shrimp tanks and impressive scapes. Legitimately staggering amounts of tank journals to help us get inspired for small tanks like the Spec.


 Thats an excellent idea. Reading others journals is really informative because something that you have questioned yourself always has a way of coming up and being answered in another thread. 

You know I just took pictures of the 30 gallon shrimp tank and a short video of the shrimp feeding because I am so amazed at the growth in last month. The neos are rebounding. But, then I thought, who is going to be interested seeing another one of my shrimp videos feeding, lol 
The tank is not all that "pretty" either because I hardly fertilize it. But, Ill put it up-- us shrimp people may find it interesting.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

All these old journals are also a great way to get DIY ideas.

They're a wealth of information for newcomers to the hobby.

Definitely post your updates!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, it looks like 3/6 of the Royal Blue Shrimp survived the initial acclimation. The next morning after adding to aquarium saw 3, and Ive seen the same 3 ( I think) throughout the week. Not the best odds considering the cost. 
Looks like the introduction to your tank is the most difficult/critical factor with these sensitive shrimp. Ive been doing some reading of older threads concerning them and many have a difficult time when first introducing them. But, if water parameters and temperature ( which seems to be the most critical long-term requirement for Royals) are maintained, many say they are not difficult to keep and breed. 
I have another group coming next Week-- hopefully my odds will be better next time around.

Added 7 Yellow neos in tank several days ago as well-- its been about a week ago. All made it. Here is a video of the yellows and the one royal can see at this time. 

https://vimeo.com/377196438


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Sucks when you lose them - especially when they're expensive. But I think you have enough experience at this point to make it work longterm. 

Seems a lot of people lose more than half, so I'd say you're (as frustrating as it is) off to a decent start, maybe?

On a negative note... what do the bodies of the dead shrimp look like? Anything out of the ordinary that you can spot?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Sucks when you lose them - especially when they're expensive. But I think you have enough experience at this point to make it work longterm.
> 
> Seems a lot of people lose more than half, so I'd say you're (as frustrating as it is) off to a decent start, maybe?
> 
> On a negative note... what do the bodies of the dead shrimp look like? Anything out of the ordinary that you can spot?



You were commenting on thread as I was adding a video .


I haven't seen any dead bodies at all.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you haven't seen bodies, then it's entirely possible they're hiding. I've kept shrimp for more than two decades and still run into that issue of not being able to tell how many are in the tank. Example: Thought I only had two surviving H. rubra. Started mucking around the tank and found that every shrimp I originally added is still alive (hiding well) and two are berried.

Wow - those yellows look terrific. Really solid colors that contrast with dark blues.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> If you haven't seen bodies, then it's entirely possible they're hiding. I've kept shrimp for more than two decades and still run into that issue of not being able to tell how many are in the tank. Example: Thought I only had two surviving H. rubra. Started mucking around the tank and found that every shrimp I originally added is still alive (hiding well) and two are berried.
> 
> Wow - those yellows look terrific. Really solid colors that contrast with dark blues.


 I would be _so_ happy if thats the case! If they are actually just hiding in all that moss and branches! If I actually had all the original ones I ordered I would have 16 if all the ones that are coming next week survived as well. Maybe too good to be true-- but, I can hope. . 

Maybe they will also reproduce soon and can send some royals your way as well. 



Its funny because 2 of the larger are always very close to one another. If I see one, the other is close behind a branch. Its like one of them is almost always visible and the other is near but hiding. 



I thought yellow/gold and blue would be an excellent color contrast. There is a reason why these two colors are one of the most popular color combinations for school colors- they just go together. 



Looking forward to some updates soon as you can on your tanks. I know you have been very busy with work--- but, when you can...


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

somewhatshocked said:


> Sucks when you lose them - especially when they're expensive. But I think you have enough experience at this point to make it work longterm.
> 
> Seems a lot of people lose more than half, so I'd say you're (as frustrating as it is) off to a decent start, maybe?
> 
> On a negative note... what do the bodies of the dead shrimp look like? Anything out of the ordinary that you can spot?


I lost all the blue orange eye.:icon_redf


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

houstonreef said:


> I lost all the blue orange eye.:icon_redf


 Oh no! Im so sorry. :frown2:
Did you ever see dead shrimp or have you just not seen them? 

Did you lose them on acclimation or over-time? 

How did you acclimate them?


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

houstonreef said:


> I lost all the blue orange eye.:icon_redf


Dang! I hate that. I definitely don't have all 6 that I started out with and have more coming tomorrow. These will be added to the tank and left for many months before I'll decide whether to add more. I've only seen one body, but have yet to find more than 3 shrimp at a time, and this week no more than 2. One is quite berried though, so I have hope. Meanwhile, I recently added 40 CRS to a tank on the same rack, set up at the same time, same lighting, substrate, etc, and had zero losses. OEBTs definitely seem a sensitive strain.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Dang! I hate that. I definitely don't have all 6 that I started out with and have more coming tomorrow. These will be added to the tank and left for many months before I'll decide whether to add more. I've only seen one body, but have yet to find more than 3 shrimp at a time, and this week no more than 2. One is quite berried though, so I have hope. Meanwhile, I recently added 40 CRS to a tank on the same rack, set up at the same time, same lighting, substrate, etc, and had zero losses. OEBTs definitely seem a sensitive strain.


 Sounds like you have done about the same as me.
With the exception of a berried one- thats fantastic!
Did you get from the same vendor as the first group-- from Aquabid?


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah, after you mentioned EI wanting to wait to grade theirs I kind of cooled on trying them just yet. Plus I wanted more of the pintos this guy has, which EI didn't have in stock. And of course, they shipped out early Monday and won't be on time. That's not on the seller though, just par the course for USPS. They should really call Priority Mail a 3 day service.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Yeah, after you mentioned EI wanting to wait to grade theirs I kind of cooled on trying them just yet. Plus I wanted more of the pintos this guy has, which EI didn't have in stock. And of course, they shipped out early Monday and won't be on time. That's not on the seller though, just par the course for USPS. They should really call Priority Mail a 3 day service.


Would you find the pintos more or less sensitive than the OEBT's?


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> Oh no! Im so sorry. :frown2:
> Did you ever see dead shrimp or have you just not seen them?
> 
> Did you lose them on acclimation or over-time?
> ...


I lost them over time within a week. i saw 3 bodies and been looking for the rest but never see them. I am not sure the reason water parameter is fine.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

houstonreef said:


> I lost them over time within a week. i saw 3 bodies and been looking for the rest but never see them. I am not sure the reason water parameter is fine.


 What is the temperature of your tank? 

What do you feed and how often? 

What is your K/H, G/H, and TDS?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Took a shot of yellow shrimp. Im really liking them. 
Also, a whole tank shot.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Those are great! I'm really enjoying my yellows as well. Not as eye-catching as a bright red but there's something very subtly pretty about them. And mine seem more active and out in the open than most, but that could be due to other factors.


Discusluv said:


> Would you find the pintos more or less sensitive than the OEBT's?


 About the same. I see about half of the original 6, though there are a lot of plants in there now. Have been trying to tidy those tanks up for tomorrow and do my weekly 10% water change early so they don't get two parameter alterations in 24 hours. And had my first flood in ages*. :icon_mad: At any rate, I got the glass cleaned inside and out so I should have some new photos for tomorrow. Will try to get a picture of the berried female, she's pretty thick already. Tempted to put heaters in these and set them at 71 or so. 



Apologies if you've answered this earlier, but @houstonreef, are you having success with other Caridina species in your water? 







*I was filling the reservoir tanks above my tanks to prep for the water change and got a customer. Was talking to her about dog food when I heard the water spilling. I should really get in early and take care of these things. Never ideal to try to fill when I'm the only one here.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

... and the mail just came and no shrimp. That package went out Monday at 9 AM. I should have had them shipped Fed Ex. Tracking still says today by 8 PM at least, but as of last update still not even in my state yet.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> ... and the mail just came and no shrimp. That package went out Monday at 9 AM. I should have had them shipped Fed Ex. Tracking still says today by 8 PM at least, but as of last update still not even in my state yet.


 Maddening!
Did he give you an option for shipping? 

I will always choose Fed EX shipping over UPS and USPS. They have always done me good.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

He didn't, but I suppose I could have asked about it. The $1 CRS came in less than 48 hours last week so I was optimistic. And of course this would happen to the most expensive order yet. I also added on blue bolts on top of duplicating my last order of OEBT and pintos.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> He didn't, but I suppose I could have asked about it. The $1 CRS came in less than 48 hours last week so I was optimistic. And of course this would happen to the most expensive order yet. I also added on blue bolts on top of duplicating my last order of OEBT and pintos.


I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> He didn't, but I suppose I could have asked about it. The $1 CRS came in less than 48 hours last week so I was optimistic. And of course this would happen to the most expensive order yet. I also added on blue bolts on top of duplicating my last order of OEBT and pintos.


 @Blue Ridge Reef Did the shrimp come?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

After watching the shrimp go bonkers in the 30 gallon when I put the catulpa leaf in there I went to look at the other 2 tanks. The Bloody Mary's were marginally interested in their leaf and the babaulti were surrounding the leaf eagerly. 
But, the Royal Blues were swimming around like I had not seen them do before ( at least 2 of them anyway. ) I had dropped a leaf in and a small bit of veggie shrimp food because hadn't feed them in 3 days. 
I grabbed my phone to take a video. 
I know ya'll are probably getting sick of me-- I apologize, Im a little bit crazy. But, that shouldn't deter you from watching- 
Wait until you see what happens at the 2 minute mark!


https://vimeo.com/377695139


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Filming shrimp like an action movie! That was great.

Much respect!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> Filming shrimp like an action movie! That was great.
> 
> Much respect!


Lol! ~thank you! :laugh2:


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Love your videos, please keep 'em coming!



Discusluv said:


> @*Blue Ridge Reef* Did the shrimp come?


They did not. Should be here today after 4 days in the bag. Really frustrated with USPS. My biggest worry is that I won't have DOA's to get credited, but will lose shrimp down the line due to the shipping delays.


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

discusluv said:


> what is the temperature of your tank?
> 
> 
> About 77
> ...


kh=0 gh=5 tds=140

Bump:


Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Those are great! I'm really enjoying my yellows as well. Not as eye-catching as a bright red but there's something very subtly pretty about them. And mine seem more active and out in the open than most, but that could be due to other factors.
> About the same. I see about half of the original 6, though there are a lot of plants in there now. Have been trying to tidy those tanks up for tomorrow and do my weekly 10% water change early so they don't get two parameter alterations in 24 hours. And had my first flood in ages*. :icon_mad: At any rate, I got the glass cleaned inside and out so I should have some new photos for tomorrow. Will try to get a picture of the berried female, she's pretty thick already. Tempted to put heaters in these and set them at 71 or so.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

@houstonreef

What sticks out as a possible issue/cause of death is the temperature @ 77 degrees. This is quite high for them, I believe. Mine stay between 69-71 degrees. In the summer I will most likely need to get a fan to keep the temperature here.
@somewhatshocked and @Blue Ridge Reef can correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Had to get a refund on the other 10 Royal Blue tigers. 

They were supposed to go out today ( two weeks later than the initial shipment date) and I was informed that they were still "too small to grade" 18 days after I ordered them.

I told them there were laws against this type of practice. When you advertise for stock "as available" and then make a customer wait for the item to come available. 

So frustrating.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

So, after a few emails I have gone full circle-- back to a recommendation that Jake gave me awhile back ago for Buce plants and shrimp.

This recommendation did not have the royals on his availability list at the time when looking for stock so went looking elsewhere. Bad move as you can see.

Anyways, he just sent me a message that he may have them available in his own personal stock. 

It pays to be persistent when doors appear to be shut. 
I keep forgetting this.

They are on their way:

https://vimeo.com/378436396


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Have you seen this video! Watch!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The new group:

https://vimeo.com/378863013


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice, is that 16? They're super active. May they provide you with many generations of babies!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

He said he was sending 16, but I only counted 15. Did you count 16?
I dont know, they are fast and my eyes are not so good.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Upon pausing, pretty sure I counted 16. Get them from my aquabid guy or someone else? Not like I need to be thinking about buying more shrimp in 2019, just curious.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Upon pausing, pretty sure I counted 16. Get them from my aquabid guy or someone else? Not like I need to be thinking about buying more shrimp in 2019, just curious.




I second... we third that count... paused the video and counted 16.

These look exceptionally healthy, and much bigger than I would expect.

Hope they breed like mad for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

vvDO said:


> I second... we third that count... paused the video and counted 16.
> 
> These look exceptionally healthy, and much bigger than I would expect.
> 
> ...


 Thank you!
Nice, glad I got that extra one free after all 


I hope I get some shrimp-lets as well. Ill do my best.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Updated video. Final stock added, now just wait and see. 
You can see the berried female yellow neo at around 3 minute mark. So cool!



https://vimeo.com/378919138


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Thanks for another adventure shrimp video! I'd swear the yellows are the hardiest neo shrimp.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Haven't seen any bodies-- so I will be hopeful and assume all went well acclimating last group of shrimp.

I had asked the seller for his water parameters and I tried to duplicate as best I could. I was surprised that his TDS was at 225, I was expecting that it would need to be lower. But, this is good because it is more hospitable to the neo's as well. My KH is not as high as his at 3, mine is at 1-2 because of the buffering of the Controsoil. I really dont know how I could raise it any higher-- any ideas? 

So far the Royals are really not very attracted to any foods that I put in the tank ( not like the yellow neo's that swarm over the food like they are starving to death). The only exception would be when I put in spinach.But, with spinach it just makes them more active for a moment and they go back to eating whatever they are eating off of substrate, leaves, etc...
I am assuming this is good, that it means the tank was aged enough for them to be healthy. 

This morning when turned light on counted 8. Really could see the difference between the size/color of ones got first time around and the second. The first shipment they were much larger and darker- almost black. The second group from other vendor are smaller, but the prettiest sapphire blue. They are both striking.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Glad to hear they're hanging in there. My two batches are pretty different too. Ditto their feeding response. I'm just feeding the two newest tanks once a week now, I just vacuum it up anyway.


Discusluv said:


> My KH is not as high as his at 3, mine is at 1-2 because of the buffering of the Controsoil. I really dont know how I could raise it any higher-- any ideas?


I wouldn't. Fighting soil seems like a bad enough idea without sensitive shrimp in there who hate water parameter changes. I keep quite a few Neos and tigers in Caridina conditions and can recall no problems. Once they adapt to something, I wouldn't change it just because it's the care sheet's bullseye.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I wouldn't. Fighting soil seems like a bad enough idea without sensitive shrimp in there who hate water parameter changes. I keep quite a few Neos and tigers in Caridina conditions and can recall no problems. Once they adapt to something, I wouldn't change it just because it's the care sheet's bullseye.


That sounds good to me.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I know, its only been 3 days since the last video but-- I had to show you the Royals going to town eating traces of Jake's barley food from sand. And, the way some sand that has settled on a catalpa leaf gets filtered and thrown from leaf by a shrimp. 

Also, you will see- around -2:00 minute mark, a yellow, berried female neo aerating her eggs. 

If this sounds the least bit interesting-- watch. If it doesn't,- I entirely understand-- LOL!


https://vimeo.com/379640245


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I bought some food from Jake too! I am replying before I watch more adventure shrimp.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Ok, another great video! I am going to buy a DJI Osmo 3 tomorrow and try to take some better videos and photos of my tanks.

Cheers


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Dinner!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Spy'ed my first shrimp-let in this tank. 
I'm a proud momma- lol!

It looks almost colorless, but thinking it must be a yellow neo?


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

That's what my money would be on.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Fighting hair Algae something awful in tank. I am going to put light on 4 hours a day for the next week. Also, added lots of frogbit and duckweed. Hope that brings it back into balance. I would hate to tear out all the moss in here and have to use other type of plants. 

It is a bummer not to be able to look at my tank more because it is dark most of the time.

Bump:


Blue Ridge Reef said:


> That's what my money would be on.


These yellow shrimplets are adorable. They love all the hair algae-- even though I detest it. :|


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I am thrilled because I have a berried female Royal Tiger! 

It is really hard to see her eggs in this short video because she is trying to hide ( I guess). She and another shrimp stayed on the other side of the tank hidden away when I fed tonight. Ill show a short video of that as well. 

So far gave counted 15/18 royals tonight. 
@Blue Ridge Reef-- see the little shrimp-let in video 2?- definitely a yellow neo. 

https://vimeo.com/383193254

https://vimeo.com/383193280


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Very cool! You have a lot of cool shrimp!

I don't have any science for this, but it seems like the yellow Neo shrimp are especially resilient. Maybe they don't flood the market as quickly as other colors? I finally have a tank for red, another for blue, another for yellow, one for hybrid and wild-type, and another with Amanos (my community tank). I actually like the weird oddballs the best, but it is fun watching the various color tanks.

Cheers


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I am so new to the hobby that I cant make any meaningful comparisons between the types/colors- but, Ill make some observations:

So far, my c. babaulti "zebra' have been the most prolific for me, but Ive also had them the longest ( along with my wild neo's. These wild- neo's are not near as prolific as the babaulti for me.) 

The yellows have had shrimplets sooner than all of the varieties of shrimp Ive kept, but time will tell if the numbers are more prolific than the babaulti

If the royals do have shrimplets, they will be pretty fast at producing. I haven't had them that long. 

My Bloody Mary's have been very slow to reproduce. So far the slowest of my shrimp (if this Royal female does have a successful clutch of eggs that survive). Which is strange to me.
The PRL- Ive had only a couple weeks. They appear to be very young juveniles.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I've only enjoyed freshwater shrimp for a couple of years. I feel like I have seen 1/8 retail reds, and 1/10 retail blues not make it, but no losses for clear, yellow, orange, or wild. I think red and blue get over-produced, and moved too quickly.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I went to bed thinking about shrimp, and woke up thinking about shrimp. I realized that when I first got some shrimp, before I knew about the different species, I ended up with some striped ones, red and white (Crystal Red?), and red and clear, I think. Now I think they must have been Caridina shrimp, and not Neocaridina. Is that correct, or are there striped Neocaridina Shrimp too?


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Crystals are Caridina. And most find much more sensitive, except @zoidberg. He had much better luck with bees than cherries, but that's the opposite of my own experience.


Yeah, that's a yellow Neo baby! My own yellows are blowing up for me too. Need to update a video. That tank is the only one of 4 producing any substantial numbers so far.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, its been a little over 2 weeks since I spotted the female with eggs, maybe there is a glimmer of hope that she is still berried. I haven't seen any dead shrimp, pretty sure they are all still there.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I spoke too soon with yesterdays update. Had one of my blue tigers on their back this morning. Thought it was dead but went to get it out and it righted itself and swam a short distance and is now resting on a branch. 
I did notice a white stripe around the middle-- a failed molt? 
Tested the water and the parameters are off:

TDS: 150 ( normally keep at 175)
Ph: 6.0 ( normally at 6.5)
GH 6 ( normal)
KH 2 (normal)

Could the water parameter changes be an issue for a failed molt? @somewhatshocked


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

If it's right between the thorax and abdomen, that's not a good sign. https://aquariumbreeder.com/dwarf-shrimp-and-molting-problems-the-white-ring-of-death/


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> If it's right between the thorax and abdomen, that's not a good sign. https://aquariumbreeder.com/dwarf-shrimp-and-molting-problems-the-white-ring-of-death/


 Thats where it is, yes.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Dang. So sorry to hear that. Couldn't hurt to add a cuttlebone or steam some spinach or kale. This is one of those things I've read about for years but never encountered (knocks on wood). I'm not sure why so many people keep tigers like bees in soft acid water if this is a concern. Mine were bred in that so I've kept them there also. But I've lost a few and am far sighted so could have easily missed it on one shrimp in a big tank. Hoping yours makes it. I've even read of people manually pulling them out of their old shell but I'm too fumble fingered for that.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I retested the Ph, because 6.0 just didn't seem right, and came up with a normal 6.5 like usual. I dont know what I did to get a false reading. I ordered some cuttle-bone to be on safe side. Thanks for the suggestion. I also ordered some Glasgarten Mineral Junkie Pearls to feed on occasion. 

But, I think I know what the problem is-- it is diet and me changing out too much water as I tend to do. 

I have not been feeding fresh spinach and kale like I should be. I have just been feeding prepared foods--and that is not going to work. Also, the larger water changes are probably also a large factor. This last one I sucked out 40%.

Gosh darnit! I knew I would pay for that. I will be more careful.  
If there is anything else you suggest let me know. I looked at the shrimp while feeding them and I could see 9- none had this white marking. Hopefully wont happen again.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm gonna take a stab at this and say it's primarily parameter related. Especially if there was a relatively quick parameter shift.

Though, sometimes it's not something within your control. I've had it happen when diet is great, parameters are ideal and all that. Generally only happens with poorer stock, though. So I'm not sure that's the case here.

What do you feed them, how much and how frequently? Most of the commercial foods are absolutely loaded down with low-end soy (not even whole soy - but leftover crap) & wheat proteins.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Discusluv said:


> But, I think I know what the problem is-- it is diet and me changing out too much water as I tend to do.
> 
> I have not been feeding fresh spinach and kale like I should be. I have just been feeding prepared foods--and that is not going to work. Also, the larger water changes are probably also a large factor. This last one I sucked out 40%.


For what it's worth, I almost never have fresh produce on hand for my shop tanks and feed them almost exclusively dried foods. But 3 of 4 tanks aren't seeming to take off like mine at home do, so maybe that's more important than I was putting stock in. They do get a lot of oak leaves though, or what grows on them. But wouldn't suspect there's much calcium there. And one of them got daily 50%+ water changes for a while there and it didn't seem to affect the adults. But as far as I can see I lost every baby during that time. So many factors that it's hard to know what goes wrong sometimes. 


Discusluv said:


> Gosh darnit! I knew I would pay for that. I will be more careful.
> If there is anything else you suggest let me know. I looked at the shrimp while feeding them and I could see 9- none had this white marking. Hopefully wont happen again.


If it's a simple calcium deficiency hopefully a diet change can make the difference. Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jake,
I only feed your foods 3 x weekly: Rotate Veggie, kale, Walnut. There are not more than 25 adults in here and maybe 10 - 15 yellow babies. I feed one large piece of food or 2-3 small bits of food each time. I dont think I am overfeeding. 
I also give a very small bit of Glasgarten Shrimp Fit or Shrimp growth weekly. 

I think that water parameters is the culprit. Too quick of a change.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I should add, that's a sliver of cuttlebone, not a whole one! Last thing we'd want is yet another jump in parameters.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Feed no more than every other day. I'd feed a population that size about half a piece (my stuff) broken up into bits. Less than you think. Would also probably have at least one period each week where you go two days without feeding. Or at least skip a couple days every other week. 

I don't feed my tanks more often than every 2-3 days unless there are a ton of shrimp. In a 20gal long, for example, I'd feed only every third day if I just had 50-75 shrimp. If I had 300-400, I'd go every other day. Or maaaaybe every day if I broke things up into smaller bits and I was sure there were at least that many shrimp kicking about. 

If you're feeding Glasgarten stuff, just use it on one of your feeding days instead of my stuff. That'll help you make sure you aren't overfeeding.

While I don't think you're necessarily overfeeding, it's likely more than they've ever been used to. So for *them* it could have caused a bit of a problem. But it's tough to tell without doing long, drawn-out experiments that aren't worth it. Just feed less than you think you should.

Note that if you're feeding my stuff a couple times a month, they're definitely getting enough calcium. Same for a couple Glasgarten products. Any food that's green from Shrimp King should also be good on that front. Feeding spinach once every 3-4 weeks will also do the trick if someone doesn't have access to higher end foods.

Parameters could have played a role here because your shrimp are pretty mature. If they were all really young juveniles, it probably wouldn't be as big of a deal. But I find that older shrimp are just not as flexible as juvies. It can be tough to get them to adjust to parameters that are a degree of hardness or so off even when it's done slowly. 



Discusluv said:


> Jake,
> I only feed your foods 3 x weekly: Rotate Veggie, kale, Walnut. There are not more than 25 adults in here and maybe 10 - 15 yellow babies. I feed one large piece of food or 2-3 small bits of food each time. I dont think I am overfeeding.
> I also give a very small bit of Glasgarten Shrimp Fit or Shrimp growth weekly.
> 
> I think that water parameters is the culprit. Too quick of a change.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Feed no more than every other day. I'd feed a population that size about half a piece (my stuff) broken up into bits. Less than you think. Would also probably have at least one period each week where you go two days without feeding. Or at least skip a couple days every other week.
> 
> I don't feed my tanks more often than every 2-3 days unless there are a ton of shrimp. In a 20gal long, for example, I'd feed only every third day if I just had 50-75 shrimp. If I had 300-400, I'd go every other day. Or maaaaybe every day if I broke things up into smaller bits and I was sure there were at least that many shrimp kicking about.
> 
> ...


 Okay, thank you, Jake. 

I think, after reading this, I may be over-feeding as well. 

It was the combination of water parameters too abruptly changing and overfeeding- Im sure.
Sigh. 

I have been getting careless last couple weeks because of new fry, I need to start being more diligent again with my shrimp.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Quick video of some of the Royal Blue tigers and the yellow neos. I gave them some spinach and a catulpa leaf-- you can see the yellow babies everywhere having a party-- they love them some spinach and leaves 

All seems well with the royals, cross my fingers and knock on wood. 

https://vimeo.com/387213651


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

That is a stellar looking color combo!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The shrimp are looking good now, hope we are over what was ailing them. 

https://vimeo.com/389146704


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I haven’t updated on this tank in awhile since taking out the Royal blue tigers so...

This is now a tank exclusively for the yellow neo’s- for now anyways. 


















Does anyone know what this plant is? So pretty and growing like crazy since Ken gave it to me last week. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Yellow neos and snails all in a pile


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I love the yellows! Can you save me a scroll to look up the snail type?


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Those are some healthy/happy/content yellows. Nice shot. The natural string algae above them just makes the case that sometimes it’s best not to get to upset and try to micromanage every aspect of your tank.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Streetwise said:


> I love the yellows! Can you save me a scroll to look up the snail type?




These are Red Ramshorn snails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

DaveKS said:


> Those are some healthy/happy/content yellows. Nice shot. The natural string algae above them just makes the case that sometimes it’s best not to get to upset and try to micromanage every aspect of your tank.




Thank you! 
My tanks have lots of algae in every color, lol. I try not to stress over it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Shrimp provide lots of lessons for those who are impatient. 
Case in point: I grew so frustrated that my Royal tigers had not reproduced in this tank that I took them out and put them in another tank. I thought maybe it was the soil, the water chemistry, who knows? ---so transferred them to another tank. 

Lo and behold, 2 weeks later, ---Royal Blue shrimplets turn up in the tank where there are no longer adults. 

It will be a year in July since I started keeping shrimp. I hope by this date I will have learned something from all these knocks in the head. 
Slow and steady wins the race.

https://vimeo.com/406027262


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice!!! I'm so happy for you! I seriously had no idea mine had done anything either until I saw a couple of 1/4" babies. And I had my eyes on that tank every day and hands in it 2-3x weekly. I realize my eyesight is terrible but it's amazing that they can disappear so well. Those yellows are stellar too.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Nice!!! I'm so happy for you! I seriously had no idea mine had done anything either until I saw a couple of 1/4" babies. And I had my eyes on that tank every day and hands in it 2-3x weekly. I realize my eyesight is terrible but it's amazing that they can disappear so well. Those yellows are stellar too.


 They are very hard to see!
The other thing is that I have had an algae issue in this tank so have been only putting on light for about 4 hours a day for past 5 days. 



The yellows are an amazing shrimp. :surprise: I have sold some at auction, sent you some, and they still keep reproducing at a fast clip. Ive probably gotten rid of 40 in the past 2 months. They are very happy in this tank.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Counted 7 Royal Blue shrimplets this morning.  Overjoyed! Did I say how much I love these shrimp? I think I have... many times- lol! 

These little guys love the duckweed. I mean, they ride these floating plants often throughout the day. Its comical.

I decided to transfer back some of the adults that put in the 30 gallon when was worried that they were not reproducing. Wanted to have adults in two different spots since I have experienced the devastation of a total tank wipe-out. This still stings. Its so nice having them in this Spec V because I can see them better. In the 30 gallon, they hide so well.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

This tank is making me very happy. 
The residents are healthy; and plants/ algae just doing their thing. I dont stress the string algae ( which i get copious amounts of), the shrimp seem to congregate on it and spin away...
feeding, females aerating eggs...

I love this tank. Easy to look into- the perfect size.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Bad news. Slow leak in this tank. I have nowhere to move these shrimp. 
Being that the leak is slow ( so far) Im going to try moving this tank to kitchen counter and start cycling a new tank today. Hopefully this tank will hold until get another cycle going.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh no! Would it be possible to move everything (substrate, hardscape, filter, water, the whole kit and caboodle) to a new glass box? I'd hope Hagen would replace it but don't expect it would be fast enough for your situation.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Oh no! Would it be possible to move everything (substrate, hardscape, filter, water, the whole kit and caboodle) to a new glass box? I'd hope Hagen would replace it but don't expect it would be fast enough for your situation.


do you think there would be issues with a recycle? Thats what i worry about. That moving the substrate will cause an ammonia spike.

Im going to get a tank like the 5.4 gallon. the clarity on that tank is just exceptional. Then, all I need is a filter. I have soil.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 28, 2020)

Discusluv said:


> Bad news. Slow leak in this tank. I have nowhere to move these shrimp.
> Being that the leak is slow ( so far) Im going to try moving this tank to kitchen counter and start cycling a new tank today. Hopefully this tank will hold until get another cycle going.


Sorry to hear that! For what it's worth, I moved some of these same guys that I got from you into an uncycled 2 week old tank (I didn't have much of a choice since they were getting eaten in my other one) and they've steadily kept reproducing for the last 3 months - maybe with a low enough bioload and high-ish plant mass the new tank avoided an ammonia spike, or it's possible I missed it and your shrimp are just tough. Over time I lost all of my original RCS during molts but yours have survived through every environment change and newbie mistake I've made (except housing them with a betta..), so I would bet they'll make this transition OK too especially under your care.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

chrisg said:


> Sorry to hear that! For what it's worth, I moved some of these same guys that I got from you into an uncycled 2 week old tank (I didn't have much of a choice since they were getting eaten in my other one) and they've steadily kept reproducing for the last 3 months - maybe with a low enough bioload and high-ish plant mass the new tank avoided an ammonia spike, or it's possible I missed it and your shrimp are just tough. Over time I lost all of my original RCS during molts but yours have survived through every environment change and newbie mistake I've made (except housing them with a betta..), so I would bet they'll make this transition OK too especially under your care.


 I sure hope your right! Ill try to rush it as much as I can. Im not terribly worried about the yellows- its the tigers Im worried about. 

I ended picking up this tank locally. It was alot more expensive than this. But, its a very nice tank.


https://www.freshwateraquarium.com/7-4-gallon-low-iron-all-in-one-peninsula-style-lifegard/


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Hardscape done. Plants and water coming up. [emoji4]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Something that Ive finally come to admit to after setting up this tank-- and its difficult. I am not a good shrimp keeper. They die. This tank is going to become a fish tank. This thread is closed.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

You've done great with several types, Amy! I'm in the same boat you are with OEBTs and most tigers in general. Sorry to hear you are getting out of shrimp, you'll keep your Neos though, no?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> You've done great with several types, Amy! I'm in the same boat you are with OEBTs and most tigers in general. Sorry to hear you are getting out of shrimp, you'll keep your Neos though, no?


 Neos, yes. The yellows and blues are doing great.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm breaking down one of the 20's in my shrimp rack and going to start over with OEBTs in tap on inert. If this batch doesn't go, I won't try them again. If your green jades take off, would love to try some in there too. The other one I'm breaking down will have super tigers and blues. The supers are doing pretty well in my bloody mary tank at home. Everything else that isn't a Neo I keep has been hit or miss. I sold 100 crystal reds this year, but only have about 40ish pintos after all of this time. My mischling babies stopped surviving and no idea why. Parents stayed hidden, berry, and I saw babies for a few days then none. I finally gifted the adults to someone who had more time to put into them. I've kept shrimp for over 10 years now and don't feel qualified to give advice beyond the obvious stuff. There have to be factors I'm not considering, unless I've just gotten some weak stock with some of these lines.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I'm breaking down one of the 20's in my shrimp rack and going to start over with OEBTs in tap on inert. If this batch doesn't go, I won't try them again. If your green jades take off, would love to try some in there too. The other one I'm breaking down will have super tigers and blues. The supers are doing pretty well in my bloody mary tank at home. Everything else that isn't a Neo I keep has been hit or miss. I sold 100 crystal reds this year, but only have about 40ish pintos after all of this time. My mischling babies stopped surviving and no idea why. Parents stayed hidden, berry, and I saw babies for a few days then none. I finally gifted the adults to someone who had more time to put into them. I've kept shrimp for over 10 years now and don't feel qualified to give advice beyond the obvious stuff. There have to be factors I'm not considering, unless I've just gotten some weak stock with some of these lines.


 Im not sure what I have of the greens in the 9 gallon. Maybe a couple. They all died. If I find some Ill send them to you. 

I gave it a go, but shrimp-keeping takes some elusive thing I dont have.


----------

